# Habit of Pushing Tom/Tommy/Timmy Nook?



## Kip (Dec 2, 2014)

Am i the only one who pushes Tom/Tommy/Timmy Nook away from the door whenever i want to sell something?

Its a bad habit of mine, and i wanna see if there are other people who do this!


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 2, 2014)

I think everyone pushes them? Maybe I just don't get what you mean, but it's not a bad habit. Since they follow my characters around, when I want to move sometimes they're blocking the way. Unlike villagers, I've never seen them get upset about it so I assume the game is designed to let you do it since otherwise it'd be more annoying to move in the shops.

I've also attempted to push them out of the door because I was bored.


----------



## Coach (Dec 2, 2014)

Hypno KK said:


> I think everyone pushes them? Maybe I just don't get what you mean, but it's not a bad habit. Since they follow my characters around, when I want to move sometimes they're blocking the way. Unlike villagers, I've never seen them get upset about it so I assume the game is designed to let you do it since otherwise it'd be more annoying to move in the shops.
> *
> I've also attempted to push them out of the door because I was bored.*




I do this too much. 

It's really fun to push them, but I enjoy running away from them more.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 2, 2014)

Coach said:


> [/B]
> 
> I do this too much.
> 
> *It's really fun to push them*, but I enjoy running away from them more.



Yes. Yes it is. I do the running away thing too (and whenever I'm plotting a house as a side character, I like to make Tom Nook panic about catching up with me).

I've also tried to hit Tom Nook with a net, but he never gets angry about it like villagers do.

I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

I push them all the time. I don't even know why I push them it's just fun.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Like the others, I like pushing them for fun. Running away from them is more fun though, because it's funny to see them struggle to keep up and they have to turn the corner to get to me, but by then I'm already on the other side


----------



## Milleram (Dec 8, 2014)

I find I push Reese more. She just always seems to be in my way! XD


----------



## CainWolf (Dec 10, 2014)

amye.miller said:


> I find I push Reese more. She just always seems to be in my way! XD



I agree, especially when I'm trying to get a villager to buy something. "Come on Deirdre, get the papa bear and make your home original again, you know you want to-Reese get out of the way!"


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 10, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Like the others, I like pushing them for fun. Running away from them is more fun though, because it's funny to see them struggle to keep up and they have to turn the corner to get to me, but by then I'm already on the other side



I do this too, it's especially fun when you run behind furniture and they have to try to reach you.


----------



## butz (Dec 10, 2014)

I haven't pushed them since I first got the game, but now I mostly just run from them! Running from Tom is especially fun though.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 10, 2014)

I think it's hilarious having Timmy/Tommy just look up at you while you just shove them around like. "Would you like to buy something, mister?" it's like they don't even care.


----------



## Tao (Dec 11, 2014)

There needs to be a button for "yo, dude! Back up! Personal space!"


I usually just try to run around the store hoping they'll leave me alone -.-


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 17, 2014)

Speaking of Nook, I once read on the Animal Crossing Wiki that in Animal Forest e+, on Christmas day, if you wake up Tom Nook by hitting the door with your shovel, he will come out and hit you on the head with the shovel, meaning you can't play again until 7am.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 17, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> Speaking of Nook, I once read on the Animal Crossing Wiki that in Animal Forest e+, on Christmas day, if you wake up Tom Nook by hitting the door with your shovel, he will come out and hit you on the head with the shovel, meaning you can't play again until 7am.



not sure if serious or sarcastic


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 17, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> not sure if serious or sarcastic



I'm not sure if that's true or not, since it's from a wiki, but someone who has a copy of Animal Forest e+ should try it out.


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 18, 2014)

I shove NPCs out of the way all the time, though sometimes I like making them walk around in circles or shuffle in place because it's funny to me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Dec 18, 2014)

yes I push them all the time,
the little sh!t should learn to get out of my way
when I'm trying to shop​


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

oh I LOVE timmy/tommy (but hate Tom Nook) I think they're so adorable and hard working (unlike Tom Nook) and I only push them when I really have to/when they're on the way...
with Tom Nook, I like to run in infinite circles with him running behind me waiting for him to get angry but alas he has infinite lung capacity... :/


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes...
I also let him chase me around the store xD


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't really push them, but sometimes I like to run around in circles and inbetween tables and make them chase me, haha!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes. I mean seriously raccoons, I need to push you because you won't get out of the way when I'm trying to look around lol


----------



## maryme (Dec 22, 2014)

Ooooh poor poor Timmy


----------



## skellybutt (Dec 24, 2014)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Yes. I mean seriously raccoons, I need to push you because you won't get out of the way when I'm trying to look around lol



So true


----------



## leepotato (Dec 25, 2014)

I push them all the time!
And whenever I make a new character, I like rubbing ahead so Tom says to wait so he can catch up. X3
I like to push around Reese too.


----------



## Geneve (Dec 26, 2014)

I shove them so they hover on the stairs. I don't know why, but I sometimes just go in the shops to shove 'em. Guess it's kind of a stress reliever?


----------



## Peachi (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, I do this! But sometimes I get carried away and keep pushing them around for ages


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 27, 2014)

I have attempted to push them out of the door too. I really hate being trapped by them, it's almost like they want to stalk you


----------

